# Ya got to love LGB Modern freight, lots of photos



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok. I know that there are scale problems and the colors are totally out of control,but they are a great value right now, well made and an easy bash if that is your thing, also they look great behind an F7:


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! I still like my LGB the best, out of all my trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, how much do they go for? I pay about $55 for new USAT 1:29 steel box cars with metal wheels. Fantastic detail and great scale. I'm always interested in a "great value". 

Charles Ro is having a sale, and lists LGB cars for $50, but don't know if they have metal wheels. 

I do like Santa Fe, and have those locos in F3's in an ABBA set. I like the look of them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

I pay about $55 for new USAT 1:29 steel box cars with metal wheels.

Greg,


WOW!
Where are you finding this steal?

This is the best I found, I don't think they come with metal wheels though.



http://www.charlesro.com/springcleaning.htm


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Argh! my screwup, (I do pay that price on ebay, but meant to get the right price from an online retailer) I got the wrong series price, I meant to get the "Ultimate Series", and they are abtou $70-75 online, RLD has them for $75. 

Was not trying to make it a competition, just a comparision. The "non-ultimate" cars are $50, but I believe these are also 1:24. They are available at this price at http://www.rldhobbies.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=152 

Anyway, just curious about the LGB prices and what constitutes a great value for LGB, I have to admit I have bought very few LGB, mostly show cars, and a track cleaning loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Not so much in love with the freight cars, but the F7 AB is superb









I personally think LGB did a better job on the F unit nose contour and window shapes when compared to USA's F3. Although the LGB units have some other strange scale issues.


The graphics and coloring on your Santa Fe freight F7s, looks to be very well done. USA's paint and lettering is nice too, but the font used in the number boards is atrocious. Looks like LGB did a much better job on the number board font. Anyone know if the USA Santa Fe "freight" F3 A units have the Santa Fe specific center number board under the headlight like the LGB F7?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does this picture help?

Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Greg 
I paided as low as $40 from Nicholas Smith trains. Right nowtThey have LGB genisis sets, 1 engine and 3 passenger cars for $450 that is an unbelevieble low price. 
I have bought from them before and had a good experince. I don't own any USAT Ultimate boxcars, I do find that the little plastic steps and bits tend to break when I attach them to some of the other USAT rolling stock I have.


----------

